# ladders for cats to go outside from higher floors



## mango (Apr 26, 2008)

Hi everyone. My first post here.

I was wondering if anybody had ever seen anything like this

http://farm1.static.flickr.com/69/172070061_1f210c7a05.jpg

runway commercially available?

where would I be able to get someone to build something like this?

thanks.


----------



## trish1200 (Mar 24, 2008)

Great idea....but it looks like it's home made, i don't believe you can buy it in a shop.


----------



## mango (Apr 26, 2008)

Thank you for your reply. It does look home made.


----------



## trish1200 (Mar 24, 2008)

I guess that if you ask any carpenteer they can make you one quite easily


----------



## mango (Apr 26, 2008)

Hopefully. It would be good if I could find one who would. Not the most usual request I imagine

I'd have to square it with ground and first floor neighbours though first. I wonder if there is any risk from burglars? I imagine as long as it is sturdy enough to hold a cat but would break if a person tried to climb it, it would be ok.


----------



## trish1200 (Mar 24, 2008)

if it's long it will be quite week to hold a person without breaking i guess


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Some of the cat pen builders have similar (though somewhat shorter I think) ramps in the pens they sell - you could try Bransby Bunnies.Bransby Bunny,Sheds, Kennels, Aviaries, Cat chalets, Timber Buildings, Sectional Buildings,Pets, Lincoln You could also try Kalven who visits cat shows - he does have a website. He does inside and outside climbers and may be able to make you something like that.Kalven cat scatching posts and poles


----------



## mango (Apr 26, 2008)

Thanks very much for the links chinablue - I shall look into them.


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

What a great idea


----------



## TiggyTiger (Nov 5, 2013)

They seem to sell them in Germany or Austria. I'm surprised no one sells them here. I wanted to buy one. You can get ones that zigzag down the wall or inside a wooden structure or around a wooden pole fixed to the wall. There is even one (on youtube) that drops down and can be pulled up. It's very lightweight with the cat going through a hole in each piece of wood to the one below. 

My cats have been using next door's scaffolding which was up for about six months. Now it's come down they have no way to get up and down and if I can't get permission to attach something to the wall or my balcony, then I'll have to move.:sad:


----------

